

Microsoft is to open Skype cyphers to FSB (to ease wiretapping) - gritzko
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://news.rambler.ru/10123765/

======
dchest
This is idiotic, especially your editing of the title. Knowing encryption
algorithm doesn't mean that it would be easier to wiretap. It's already a
public knowledge that Skype uses RC4, AES, and RSA.

